# Sail Ionian Experiences?



## lunermonkey (Jul 23, 2003)

I am considering chartering from "Sail Ionian" for 2 weeks over the summer. From some of the posts on these message boards, it is apparent that charter companies are a bit of a mixed bag! Has anyone had any good or bad experiences with this compnay?


----------



## gurteen (Aug 8, 2003)

They are quite a small co which can be all to the good. You could also try Skorpios Charter who are also based in Nidri. thay have been around for over 16 years and have an excellent ranger of yachts and give good personal service.
OK I`m biased cause i charter my Jeanneau 371. with them


----------



## AndreT (Jan 27, 2011)

*Sail Ionian Experiences*

I have chartered bareboat with Sail Ionian on a number of accasions, and was always impressed with the presentation of their boats which are put through a rigorous checklist and cleaning routine prior to every handover. The welcome pack is particularly good, and the personal handover and introduction to each boat is friendly and informative. Weather info is texted daily, and technical support is never more than an hour away (although I never needed). This is a family run business, where each member of the family takes a personal interest in making sure that every client has a great holiday.

I should now declare an interest, as I enjoyed the bareboat experiences so much, I joined the Sail Ionian team in 2010 as freelance skipper and RYA instructor.


----------

